

I’m Getting E-Mails From Epsilon’s Clients. Are You? - shawndumas
http://technologizer.com/2011/04/05/im-getting-e-mails-from-epsilons-clients-are-you/

======
jrsmith1279
Yep, they have quite a few clients [http://www.securityweek.com/massive-
breach-epsilon-compromis...](http://www.securityweek.com/massive-breach-
epsilon-compromises-customer-lists-major-brands)

------
paradox95
I have gotten probably about 10 emails like this so far.

